# Can not Install MS Office-Log file error?



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi

I've been trying to install MS Office to my computer but everytime after I click setup (or let autorun), I receive the error :" Error opening installation log file. Verify that the specified log file location exists and is writable".
I first thought that was my install disk problem but the same thing happens with my friend's disk.

Is it something easy to fixed? Please help! Any solution is welcome!!! Thanks!

Best regards.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

is this disk a copy oif the original disk and is your freinds a copy of yours, or yours a copy of his, because files may of been corrupted during writing


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

No, the 2 disks are different installation disks. One is the MS XP, the other is MS 2003 and neither of them works for me. They both fail at the start of installation. giving out error opening log file.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Which one is your version? And, is it a legit MS cd (not downloaded/copied/etc)?


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, I dont have preference over these 2 versions really. And these 2 disks are no legit but I do have the working cd-key though. But I dont think thats the problem because these disks work well on my friend's computer.

Btw, I have not got the latest Windows Update, I only have SP2. Would that have something to do with my problem?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Sorry to belabor this point .... BUt, the cd-key .... is it an actual MS provided COA/License?

Sounds like the media and/or your drive is faulty.


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

My cd-key is actual MS provided. However, I dont think that has anything to do because the installation stops at the very early stage, I dont even have chance to use the cd-key.

I've been through microsoftsupport website and I've found some threads saying things about windows installer log file and microsoft office setup log file. Both the Office Setup and Windows Installer programs create their log files in the system Temp folder by default. If you leave the Path= statement in the Setup.ini file, or you do not specify a path when using the /l logging switch, the log file will be created in the system Temp folder. <---I'm lost. 

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=217560 <-- this thread is about the same msg I have but with MS Office 2000 installation.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;826511 <--- this thread is about how to use a setup log file to troubleshoot setup problems in Office 2003


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey guys!!! Please help me out! I still have not got a clue!!


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

After all these days of waiting without any replies, I guess that you guys consider my problem un-cureable? (


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, let's try this:

1 - reapply Windows XP Service Pack 2 (don't uninstall it first, just download it from here and run it)

2 - insert the MS Office CD, and make a shortcut to the setup.exe file on it (put the shortcut on your desktop)

3 - make a folder called c:\log

4 - (if you're running XP Home, reboot in Safe Mode, if Pro then stay in Normal Mode) Right click on the folder c:\log and select Propeties. Go to the Security tab and edit the permissions so that Everyone has Full Control.

5 - (if you were in Safe Mode, reboot into Normal Mode) Right-click on the shortcut we created. In the Target field add */fa /l* c:\log* ... this should go outside any quotes that are there.

6 - Save the changes (just click on OK)

7 - Double-click the shortcut and let's see what happens.


----------



## thachcucngon (Oct 8, 2005)

Thx Chevy! I'll give it a try and post the result up here soon!!


----------



## naveed_ngr (Jul 18, 2009)

hey bro i have just join this website to help you fix this problem.

if u r using any antivirus just exit it and then run setup.


----------



## skytreker (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

and I have just registered this forum to tell everybody that naveed ngr is a f....ng GENIUS.

Thanks a million dude. I read a crapload of bull...t about this thrice accursed "Error opening installation log file. Verify that the specified log file location exists and is writable". Including info from MS. Full of "edit your setup.ini" and other high tec gibberish.

Your advice about disabling AV realy helped - THANK YOU!


----------

